# ICD-10 wound codes



## kgrantham@wkhs.com (Aug 31, 2015)

Is "fat layer" synonymous with subcutaneous layer? And would the "fat layer" include granulation tissue?

e.g. a patient has been on a wound vac for a chronic thigh wound with healthy appearing exposed bone. Besides the bone, the wound is filled with granulation tissue. which code should I use?

 L97.10 Non-pressure chronic ulcer of unspecified thigh
 L97.101 ?? limited to breakdown of skin
 L97.102 ?? with fat layer exposed
 L97.103 ?? with necrosis of muscle
 L97.104 ?? with necrosis of bone
 L97.109 ?? with unspecified severity


----------

